# Source: Dwight refusing to play for SVG?



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

...Or more of David Pingalore's BS?



> ORLANDO, Fla. -
> Local 6 Sports Director David Pingalore has learned through NBA and Orlando Magic sources that Dwight Howard does not want to play for head coach Stan Van Gundy any longer.
> 
> According to his sources, Howard is still upset with Van Gundy confirming Pingalore's report from earlier this month that Howard went to Magic management asking for Van Gundy to be fired.
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It honestly wouldn't surprise me.

I used to love Dwight. He was a big kid who seemed to always enjoy himself and always seemed to be positive.

That's the problem though. He really just is a big kid. And now he's making spoiled brat decisions and throwing a temper tantrum. 

He'll get what he wants, but he'll Lebron himself in the process.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought Dwight did travel to Cleveland, just not to the arena because he was getting treatment or something. Either way, this wouldn't surprise me. But if he's ready to go come playoff time and chooses not to play, that would be ****ed up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm calling bs. I think David Ping's "sources" are bs. I dont know why Dwight would do something like this to hurt his rep when a new addidas contract is on the horizon, as well as the fact that he already played 2 or 3 games after the incident anyway. David Ping is out of control, and i hiope he is gone along w SVG and Otis this summer. Clean sweep


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Herniated disks aren't anything to sneeze at, dude is probably hurt. I can understand not wanting to push an injury like that, though it probably doesn't come off good because he's butting heads in a serious way with his coach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Take it for what it's worth, but ESPN is reporting this now and saying that Dwight might not even play in the playoffs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Magic need to get rid of this guy.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Too bad the Nets already traded that pick. We need to keep him til at least the start of next year imo if we want to get any value out of him.


----------

